# Webmasters - Dveloppement Web > Autres langages pour le Web > Coldfusion >  recuperer un lien href

## brajae85

bonjour tout le monde,

j'ai une table test2 qui contient un champs s'appelle ahref. par exemple le ahref a comme valeur "www.google.com" .

je veux recuperer depuis une requete ce champ et le mettre dans le href de la balise <a>
voila une partie de mon code :


```

```

est ce que mon ecriture dans le href est correcte?? et quel est la solution.

----------


## cchevalier72

Hello, non je ne crois pas, tu as une balise cfloop qui ce ferme (2X) qui ne semble ne servir  rien et tu ne fermes pas la balise cfoutput et il te manques aussi le paramtre query dans ton cfoutput ! Y'a plein d'exemple dans la donc, mais voici un exemple qui devrait fonctionner:



```

```

Voici 2 liens pour la doc : 
http://www.adobe.com/support/coldfusion/
http://help.adobe.com/en_US/ColdFusi...Ref/index.html

----------


## mael94420

dans ta ligne : 


```
<cfoutput>pour y acceder, cliquez </cfoutput><a href="#select_pdf2.ahref#">ICI </a>
```

le cfoutput englobe du texte et s'arrete avant la variable. Elle ne peut donc tre interprte.

----------

